# Porsche 996 seats - Updated page 2.



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Too dark to continue but my 996 seats are half done!
Well I say half, it feels like I am nearly there! One is in, and the electrics are all running perfectly.  
But I don't want to get too carried away. The drivers one has a memory module on it and although I have a wiring diagram (thanks to the guys on the Renntech forum) there is still plenty of scope for me to mess up......at least my wife will have a nice seat!!
**By the way, anyone with a 996 in the garage with a memory module - feel free to pipe up and tell me which pins take the power!**

And before I get the usual " this thread is useless without pics" I will update this thread with some pics tomorrow, right now I am going to get a curry!

By the way, I know that Low TT has done this already (I don't get ideas like this on my own), but I could be the first person to fit these in a coupe (clutching at straws I know). The seats actually move further forward than standard and my 7 yr old daughter is made up as she has a couple of inches more leg room! result


----------



## modified_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

what seats have u gone for? the 996 came with 3 variants....im looking at various seats and like the recaro cs (Mini cooper works, RS4 etc.. and porsche gt2 and gt3 both 996 and 997..thanks


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=120681&hilit=seats

I am not sure which ones they are. I think they are the "comfort" seats.
The one I have fitted is amazing and the range of movement is far greater than I expected, and obviously being electric is a touch of luxury. But more importantly, they are much more body hugging than the TT seats


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Pics please...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

i think the pics will have to wait till tomorrow. I have done the electrics and the drivers seat is now also fully operational but there is obviously not the ground clearance that there is in the 996 and the memory module is getting trapped under the seat. I am now trying to figure a better way to mount it.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Finally finished. 
The drivers seat memory module was a bit tricky but all done and here are the pics.

So here is the start, in July I picked up these two 996 seats from Ebay (thanks to *Westy of Pendle Performance*)










The first complication was when I realised there was more to it than a pair of wires on the drivers seat - enter the memory module










At this point I just thought - Oh shit these will never work. But after a bit of research (and subscribing to about 4 porsche forums) a nice chap from America came through with a wiring diagram










Still had a bit of work to do to decipher it - please bear in mind I am not an electrician, but a bit of a DIY plugs and light fittings kind of guy.

Trying to find an auto spark that wanted to take on a custom job was also a bit of a challenge, but after much searching step forward the guys at *MB Autoelectrics in Southport *- These are top blokes, not only did they take the job on but they also helped me with deciphering the memory seat wiring diagram.

In the meantime I got hold of the recaro resistor pack to prevent airboag codes - thanks to *Rustyintegrale* for his help here.

Anyway with the wires in place I took out the seats. Passenger side easy, just two wires to connect.










With the memory seat wiring deciphered, I had to connect to 5 pins from a 9 pin block connector - don't even bother asking a porsche parts supplier you will only get someone used to selling porsche sunglasses or cupholders! So I had to make my own connection up with spade connectors and a strip connector.










And in position










Unfortunately when I mounted the seat there isn't the same under frame clearance as there is on the porsche so I had to go back to the drawing board - my homemade block connector was being crushed when I lowered the seat :x

So last night I jacked it in to try again this morning.

With the seat in position I could see I had to re-route my wires to come at the module from behind instead of the front - so I quickly set about re-working my block connector. Don't mock the beans tin it came in very handy!










I also butchered the bracket that the module normally sits underneath - so that I could mount it on the top.










So now its all done and fully functional - I can honestly say it has been worth the hassle. The driving position can be made to be so much better with a massive range of adjustment. And it all looks rather OEM.




























And I have got to say, I am rather pleased with myself!!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Top job there fella. They look like they were made for the TT. Like your butchering idea :roll: .
Well done.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks very nice mate


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just been on my first drive since fitting (a little 15 mile petrol run :evil: ) and I can honestly say they are amazing.
No more sliding aroung in my seat when I nail the roundabouts - :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

They look fantastic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice job , looks very oem and even better if they hold you better in the corners 

Mark


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a shed load of work, but worth it in the end.

I'd have given up long before that. :?


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Well done for persevering, I probably would have just fitted them & done without the electics.

Mr L


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.



MrL said:


> Well done for persevering, I probably would have just fitted them & done without the electics.
> 
> Mr L


LOL, don't think that thought didn't cross my mind!!
Unfortunately you can't even move the seats without the power so I would have been stuck in Westys driving position - and if you have seen him you will know he is a very big guy!

Seriously though, the TT seats were never my favourite part of the car as it was difficult to get a really good driving position.
I had considered Pole positions, but I needed to retain back seat access for my daughter. These really do provide a best of both worlds solution


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice stealth mod 8)


----------



## andrewosky (Mar 20, 2007)

pretty :wink: 
I love them, where do you buy?


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

How much did the conversion cost you all together then mate ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Testarossa said:


> How much did the conversion cost you all together then mate ?


Good question.
All in about £460, however I hope to recoup some of the money by flogging my old interior!
So if I get 100-150 back it will be a right result!

Do you like em?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> pretty :wink:
> I love them, where do you buy?


Ebay. Just by chance actually but if you try porsche forums you will always get porsche owners upgrading to GT3's etc.


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah mate love them ....... think theyd look better in a roadster !!! :lol:


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

PS would love to see some RS4 seats in a roadster !!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Update.

I managed to get myself new rear seat from Ebay (guys from the TT shop), in perfect condition. Special edition trim black with yellow stitching and dimpled panels  , which i fitted at the weekend

I have now sold my old interior via ebay and made a nice tidy sum- which I am deducting from the total project spend!

So the net cost ofmy project to completely renovate the interior of my car, 
Seats, recaro resistors and auto sparks minus the amount recovered from the sale of my interior ............... £320

Without a doubt one of my top 5 mods, if not top 3.

Anyone who wants sports seats without losing the rear seat access should consider these as a serious option. And just to put that in perspective your looking at about £1200 just for the seats if you go for pole positions.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks great well done.

Cheers Ell 8)


----------



## ray986 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice Job!! I was wondering if you could PLEASE post the wiring harness you created. I'm in the process of doing a similar conversion to an older Porsche and like you I was able to install and power the passenger seat with no problems, but my driver side seat has the same module as yours and I could not figure out how to power the seats. If you could please indicate which pin needs to be powered so that I could create a wiring harness as well. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ray986 said:


> Nice Job!! I was wondering if you could PLEASE post the wiring harness you created. I'm in the process of doing a similar conversion to an older Porsche and like you I was able to install and power the passenger seat with no problems, but my driver side seat has the same module as yours and I could not figure out how to power the seats. If you could please indicate which pin needs to be powered so that I could create a wiring harness as well. Thanks again in advance.


No problem Ray, you have PM.

Matt


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

They look great, class and subtle, 
How light are they, I would imagine that they are half way between the standard and the Pole position?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Stub said:


> They look great, class and subtle,
> How light are they, I would imagine that they are half way between the standard and the Pole position?


Cheers for the comment Stub, I don't know how heavy a pole position seat is(couldn't afford them!!) but these do weigh less than standard trim.
There are 3 motors underneath which do mean they are probably not as light as they look, but the driving position is much better.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

would you be up for puttin some in mine if i get some


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

g60greeny said:


> would you be up for puttin some in mine if i get some


No problem, all you would have to do in advance is get an auto spark to fit a fused 30A constant live, a decent earth and a switched live (around 10A) to the seat wells. Get some airbag resistors from recaro, and the fitting would be relatively str8forward.


----------



## Maxamus (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi 
I am trying to install the same seats
I understand the power and all
but could you please show me which connectors on the Memory module
to apply these too
Thanks
Max


----------



## rss04 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gentleman, this is absolutely fantastic work. I stumbled upon this thread after trying to adapt the same seat in my 
Austin Mini restoration. Would it be possible for you to share the wiring diagram and or exact procedure for bypassing the memory module on the driver's side.
Where did you buy the 9 pin connector from?
Again, great work.
My email is [email protected].


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Like it.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Super old thread buy I'm looking at option on new seats for the TT. So Matt how did you get in with these long term?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Volcom said:


> Super old thread buy I'm looking at option on new seats for the TT. So Matt how did you get in with these long term?


Bloody hell - haven't seen this thread in a while. These seats are still in my TT (different one from original install) and still one of the best mods I have done. Doubt I will ever change them tbh unless the car ends up turning into a full on track car


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep old thread always good to bring back good stuff. Looking at seats right now.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Get some like these badboys, theres some on ebay at very good prices


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Like the shape just it the red for me.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looked at these myself , most I have seen have had electric adjustments on them , has anyone got a how to ? Is it as simple as adding a live to the seat module ?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Think Matt B posted it. Seen it some place.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Like the shape just it the red for me.


There are black and dark blue(nearly black) variants aswell. From what i know the base and lower support is the dame as the "tombstones" Matt is running, just has the added shoulder support.

I like the orangy red- its gonna contrast nicely with my denim blue


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I must say this is a great mod and I will be adding to mine over the winter once the service, repairs and I am happy with the engine , running gear performance
W


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Matt,

I have the electrics working but not the heated seat part, how did you do this if you don't mind me asking?
Wig


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Been looking at these seats myself recently. Are they much better than the original seats? Also how hard is it to get a live and earth to them?

Cheers

Adam


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Adam D said:


> Been looking at these seats myself recently. Are they much better than the original seats?


I've found the TT leather seats far more comfortable than the seats in a Porsche 996 (which I'm sure has the "comfort" option...).


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

David C said:


> Adam D said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking at these seats myself recently. Are they much better than the original seats?
> ...


My findings are the exact opposite of this. They are more comfortable, hold you in better and are infinitely more adjustable than the TT seats. Maybe if I was 4 or 5 stone heavier I would have been able to sit in a TT seat and not slide from side to side during hard cornering - for me the porsche seats are head and shoulders above stock.

I would suggest you try before u buy though, as you can see from the above you will get polarised opinions !


----------



## Jaypacey (Oct 10, 2014)

These look the nuts ! enjoy the comfort


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

I have to admit i have a Porsche and a TT and i cant decide which is better both are great in their own right. I could see the 996 seats making entry easier into the TT but i think the hunky look of the TT origionals suit the coupe just my humble opinion but mat fire the 996 seats onto the TT to compare.


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll need to find someone with a porsche who'll let me sit in it lol


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

In case there are different seats for different years, the 996 seats I mentioned are in a 1998 996 C4.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

David C said:


> In case there are different seats for different years, the 996 seats I mentioned are in a 1998 996 C4.


Mine were out of a 996 turbo. Can't remember the year but it's westy's car from pendle performance.


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Subscribing for future reference. Time to hit eBay lol


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Ditto

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

